# Finally!!!!!!!



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

At last we are getting into a snow cycle here in Chicagoland. My forecaster is predicting 5"-7" for Friday starting around 10 am and going thru about midnight with lingering flurries for Saturday morning and also the possibility for some lake effect on Saturday morning. Just wanted to share the good news and wish everyone a profitable season.:bluebounc


----------



## bartdude (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes Finally!!!!


----------

